# 35'' Cruiser $600/week/Key Largo



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*35'''' Cruiser $600/week/Key Largo*

Rent one bedroom in my 35'' Boat for $600 per week per 2 persons.Boat stays at dock. Add $30 per hour to cruise/go diving etc. or rent the whole boat for up to 6 people for Special Price $1600 per week. Boat has 2 bedrooms and 12'' x 16'' livingroom. 2 baths.see pics at website www.go.to/yacht.charter


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*35'''' Cruiser $600/week/Key Largo*

Do you have any time available 8/10/02 thru 8/17?


----------

